# DIY - Jungle vines



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sure some people probably done this before, but as I was making some I figured I'd take a few pics along the way.

Very easy and cheap to do and I think they look fantastic when done.


Materials needed:

Some 'Twist ties'. The amount is up to you. You can get them here, but I found them cheap in the local poundshop.

Glue (PVA or somesuch)

Eco earth or something similar

artificial moss (optional, but I think it looks better with a bit of colour)

Gloves, its a messy job.


No need to tell you how to do it, as it's pretty straight forward and the pics show it all..........................

























Considering how affordable and easy it was, I'm quite happy with how it looks


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

We make vines using rope and wire. We wrap the wire round the rope and then stretch the rope between two anchors. Then we spread silicone over the entire length quite thickly. With gloves we start to work the silicone around the rope until the entire circumference is coated. They we either use a silicone mat with a bark effect on it to imprint the texture and then paint it or, as you have done, press various materials into the silicone. The texture of these vines is very good, the rubber makes them very durable and they can be wrapped around each other. This is the way commercial companies make them for zoo displays etc and, like your method, its easy and cheap. Once its done, however, it sells for around £50 per metre!


----------



## SimonFF (Nov 26, 2011)

acromyrmexbob said:


> We make vines using rope and wire. We wrap the wire round the rope and then stretch the rope between two anchors. Then we spread silicone over the entire length quite thickly. With gloves we start to work the silicone around the rope until the entire circumference is coated. They we either use a silicone mat with a bark effect on it to imprint the texture and then paint it or, as you have done, press various materials into the silicone. The texture of these vines is very good, the rubber makes them very durable and they can be wrapped around each other. This is the way commercial companies make them for zoo displays etc and, like your method, its easy and cheap. Once its done, however, it sells for around £50 per metre!


Is there a specific silicone you use? and what type of rope/wire do you use? sorry for the questions, im starting my own projects for my tanks and genuinely intrestead in what you use.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Any rope, selected depending on the desired end product. Often we select a thick rope and wrap a thinner rope around it to simulate the natural coiling action of these vines. If you choose a coarse rope you will notice that the way these ropes are wound forms a spiral channel along its length. Select a flexible wire, thick enough that, when its bent it will hold its own shape and force the rope to follow. Use any kind of silicone. We use high modulus, fungicidal free silicone, the kind used in fish tanks. Don't buy this from Aquatic suppliers, it costs a fortune. You can buy it online for around £3 per tube. For a big rope a tube will cover around 800mm - 1m, so use lots.


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

sounds like a good method.
I'll try it your way when I'm re-doing the rest of the vivs as I'll be needing something thicker than the ones I made already.


----------

